
Ask HN: Kindle Direct Publishing Advice? - miles_matthias
I'm taking up the task of publishing some content to Kindle. I've been reading up on their documentation (https://kdp.amazon.com/self-publishing/help?topicId=A2RYO17TIRUIVI) and been trying to get something to show up in the Kindle Previewer App, using a combination of Microsoft Word for Mac, Pages, and KindleGen, but without any luck so far.<p>Even when using Pages to export simple text (Body format, Times New Roman, 12 point size) to ePub, then using KindleGen to export ePub to .mobi, Kindle Previewer says "An unknown error occurred." I've also tried having Kindle Previewer open the ePub, but I get the same error.<p>I'm trying to find some good resources for publishing to KDP and thought that this community would have some experienced people.<p>(Sorry if this isn't the place to ask, but I read the FAQs and Guidelines before posting this and didn't see anything against asking for help/advice/connections.)
======
lucisferre
If you want to hit me up directly I can probably help you out. I have a rails
app I'm about to beta that will create epub and mobi files (valid ones) from
markdown. Let me know if you are interested.

~~~
miles_matthias
Thanks for the response. A service like yours seems like it would be really
useful. I'm not sure it helps my case right now though - I have content
already created and formatted in Microsoft Word.

